# Are my Mazzer Super Jolly Burrs Genuine?



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If you have picked up a cheap used SJ (like me) and doubt whether the burrs are genuine or not, this post makes it pretty clear.

I definitely have aftermarket burrs, I recognised them instantly.

The comparison...ones on the left are aftermarket.










My Burrs










Pretty obvious to me, I shall be ordering some genuine ones pronto!

Hope this post helps other people in doubt


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Be interesting to see if there is a difference in the cup, for better or for worse.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd second that. Why should aftermarket = bad?

* I should add I've never read a drop about mazzer burrs.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

> I also understand the cost savings in buying aftermarket burrs vs genuine burrs is only a few pounds!
> 
> To summarize the differences Genuine Burrs are:
> 
> ...


Taken from the article I linked.

You wouldn't buy a ferrari and then put a skoda engine in it.

This has all come about as I'm doubting the consistency of my grind.

Its good but it doesn't leave me feeling super jolly


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The gold coloured ones in Roy must be genuine, after all why would Costa get Bulk shipments of Mazzer Royals and Majors for their stores and fit fakes.......they want longevity


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you going to invest in 'proper' Mazzer burrs ?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

To me the inner cutting burrs look shorter and less frequent on the aftermarket ones than on the legit ones. From what I've read, the longer these are the better the beans are cut and channelled into the outer cutting burrs during grinding, resulting in less shattering and a better grind profile.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought I'd check my burrs and they look aftermarket to me:



















I think I'm going to buy some genuine ones, just for peace of mind really. Tempted by the duranium ones from US but a few issues of stalling have put me off.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just ordered some from coffee hit along with the plastic cone that Gary is using for on top of the doser vanes. I'm going to message coffee hit and ask them to include some clay balls although I'm not 100% sure about using them.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I've just ordered some from coffee hit along with the plastic cone that Gary is using for on top of the doser vanes. I'm going to message coffee hit and ask them to include some clay balls although I'm not 100% sure about using them.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


If its not too late to amend your order i've just seen for sale on ebay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/new-mazzer-super-jolly-blades-burrs-real-mazzer-not-tacky-aftermarket-ones-lol-/120907620088?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c26a7def8

£25 inc p+p although they are also open to offers.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd wonder why they aren't in the bag that new, authentic mazzer burrs come in.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up on the ebay listing. There's a set on its way to me. Don't need them yet, but nice to have a set in hand for when I do.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

MikeHag said:


> I'd wonder why they aren't in the bag that new, authentic mazzer burrs come in.


Don't know - but I feel confident buying for ebay, as they invariably side with the buyer if there's any issue.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm gonna stick with coffee hit. A bit more expensive and I'm sure the eBay ones are fine but just for that little extra peace of mind I'd rather buy from a retailer I trust, considering the burrs will probably have the biggest effect on my espresso making.

Cheers for the link though.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Are you going to invest in 'proper' Mazzer burrs ?


Yes but have to start burr seasoning process from the beginning









Hopefully these clay balls are the solution.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm not sure whether the clay balls are only good for the titanium burrs. They may dull ordinary burrs. Sorry, bum steer from me perhaps.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

On the coffee hit blog they say that they used 150g to break in factory burrs or 100g for after market robur burrs, no mention of them being titanium. In the coffee hit shop the pictures of the burrs don't look titanium either.

I asked them what they thought about using the clay balls for a super jolly but no reply yet. I'm expecting a "might work but its your own risk" kind of thing but thought it was worth asking. Either way I'm going to be nervous trying it if I do!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

The easiest way to see if burrs are genuine is that Mazzer burrs have "Mazzer" printed on the back


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope Claudette doesn't mind but here is the response she sent me regarding Mazzer burrs:



> I wouldn't get too worried about original Mazzer Burrs as generic burrs are so good these days that in a domestic environment, it's difficult to tell the difference. When your coffee starts to taste bitter and you've ruled out everything else, it's time to change the burrs. Mazzer burrs in the domestic environment should last around 15 years, generic burrs around 7 years.


Interesting...


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Entitled to her opinion I suppose


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My new burrs came today from CoffeeHit:










It looks like they don't come in blister packs any more.










Also they don't have the ridges on that were mentioned earlier, just the name and model number stamped on the back.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

picture of the blades?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sharp and shiny!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They look the dogs


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

My Super Jolly Burrs arrived today with a bag of clay balls....to use them...or not to use them....

I might phone them up tomorrow to discuss.

New burrs look great though









They are so uber sharp, ridiculous compared to my current burrs.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, just ground some coffee through new burrs.

Zero clumps, fantastically fluffy and it even gave off a more intense smell.

Also faster at grinding.

Will have to wait till tomorrow to try the result...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The burrs that I ordered off ebay arrived today. Undoubtedly totally genuine in sealed Mazzer bag. Great value at £25 inc p&p. I don't need to install them for a long time yet, but it's great to have some spares ready to go.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

vintagecigarman said:


> The burrs that I ordered off ebay arrived today. Undoubtedly totally genuine in sealed Mazzer bag. Great value at £25 inc p&p. I don't need to install them for a long time yet, but it's great to have some spares ready to go.


Glad to hear they are the real mccoy.....i may get some for the future as well. The seller has put some back up now same price but with a make an offer option.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> Glad to hear they are the real mccoy.....i may get some for the future as well. The seller has put some back up now same price but with a make an offer option.


Well just managed to get 3 sets for £20 each inc P&P.

I don't need three sets so if anyone coming along to the HasBean day want a set let me know and i'll bring them along.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

They've arrived and to my untrained eyes the look legit.

























So anyone need a set give me a shout.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They do indeed look legit.

Don't use clay balls on Super Jolly burrs..................


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> They do indeed look legit.
> 
> Don't use clay balls on Super Jolly burrs..................


Do you now know that from experience?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

pendragoncs said:


> Do you now know that from experience?


Advice from Coffee Hit. They say SJ burrs don't take anywhere near as much coffee to season as Robur ones.

My new burrs definitely do need a bit of coffee running through them but results straight out of the pack aren't too bad.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone fancy a Roy!?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mazzer-royal-commercial-coffee-grinder-/190691464375?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2c6618d4b7


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

That's weird, it didn't come up in my saved search for some reason. Gonna keep an eye on it.

I had a cheeky bid on a ditting yesterday from £255 up to £290. Went for £350 in the end.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally getting round to seasoning my new burrs and I honestly can't believe how much faster they grind.

Its seriously a huge difference.

For anyone in doubt, just get the genuine burrs!


----------

